# Albinoleffe vs Piacenza Draw



## andyk82 (Dec 20, 2010)

Does anyone know why the Albinoleffe vs Piacenza match tonight is such short odds for a draw?

Last time I looked on Ladbrokes it was 4/11. Seems a bit odd.

Might be value in going for a 0-0 or 1-1.


----------



## A_Skywalker (Dec 20, 2010)

Maybe they have doubts for fixed match. I know such low odds for draw are not normal. In tennis some things like that happened too, even when the player was leading with a set and a break and close to win he was still the outsider and he wasnt playing Federer or Nadal.


----------

